# best place to get xenon body kit



## lalito (Oct 22, 2002)

Anyone know of a dealer who sells these cheap. I already have the sideskirts-- got em for 110 shipped. Want to get front and rear but I haven't found them for less than $425 shipped


----------



## webninja (Oct 15, 2002)

I looked for that kit forever - where did you get the sides? and where did you find the front and rear for $425? I'd be interested.


thanks


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yeah info on the sides please


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

o0o0 and a picture of them too!


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

this koit was on the Sport Compact Car project 200sx 1.6 but i havent been able to find it anywhere..what gives? xenons web page only shows kist for the older b series chassis


----------



## lalito (Oct 22, 2002)

http://www.spoilers4less.com/bxenbodstylk38.html

this is where to get the sides

http://impactparts.com/xenon.htm

this is where to get the front and back.

If you guys find anything cheaper let me know.


----------



## lalito (Oct 22, 2002)

Hey, maybe if enough people are interested we can do a group buy from http://impactparts.com/xenon.htm for the front and back. How many are interested??


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

im interested for sure but on impact parts isnt the price really cheap and includes everything, this is the lowest price ive seen. maybe we can get it for 566 shipped, well anyways yeah groupbuy!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I live 7 minutes from impact parts


----------



## lalito (Oct 22, 2002)

Hey that makes 3 of us. Me, dryboy and 87 blumr. Anyone else interested?? I'll call them tomorrow and ask them what kind of discount we can get with 3, 4 or 5.

Maybe you are right and we can at least get the shipping off-- although that's not an issue for dryboy.

--eduardo


----------



## webninja (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm interested, but it seems like the kit's only for the b13s - any info on getting the kit for the b14s? (specifically the 200sx)...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I cant get it, I was just interested in the way it looks sorry... its for a b13 i got a b14... but as I was saying Impact parts is VERY close to me... the owner goes to all our local car shows, so if lalito you wanna save on shipping costs I can drive it to southern jersey if you could drive up and meet me, just pay for my gas (like 10 bucks) I'd be willin to help you out... plus I love road trips!


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

ah well that sucks what about me!! jk well i called them about it and for me its 550 total plus 100 shipping total 650, not to bad but i dont know, hey 110 shipped for the sides and the front and back for 425 shipped 

110
425
-----
535$ shipped

thats more like it im gonna do that instead of buying all from impact parts


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

You can buy it from www.stillen.com and www.jcwhitney.com They are about $680 for the whole kit.


----------

